# Exo Terra Sand Mat



## RvN (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi All

I know its a relatively new product but I wanted to get peoples feelings on the new Exo Terra Sand Mat ? Don't know if its even available in the UK yet but if it is and you use them let me know ! 

Just need something to jazz up my Leo enclosures and obviously don't want to use sand just in case they ingest some. Apart from the fact I would need a few of these things to swap out once the little buggers have dirtied them they look pretty good. 

RvN


----------



## LFBP-NEIL (Apr 23, 2005)

Its not available in the UK yet, looks interesting though.


----------



## ip3kid (May 21, 2008)

That does look pretty cool actually...


----------



## carpyboi (Feb 4, 2013)

I bet they will be pricey 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

These arent available on the UK market, but we've been talking with Hagen and will have them as soon as the distribution is sorted! - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


----------



## carpyboi (Feb 4, 2013)

CPT BJ said:


> These arent available on the UK market, but we've been talking with Hagen and will have them as soon as the distribution is sorted! - Blue Lizard Reptiles - Reptile Shop


What sort of pricw will they be roughly and do they come in a roll ? Thanks 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## CPT BJ (Oct 30, 2010)

carpyboi said:


> What sort of pricw will they be roughly and do they come in a roll ? Thanks
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


No idea, they havent released that info, but it is in a roll.


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

Does anyone have am update on this product and when it is due for sale in the UK?


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Found some on ebay but they are from the US and work out (with postage) to about £32.50 for the large one which measures 47.5" X 17.5".
There are others so I have put the links on here.


Mini
Exo Terra Sand Mat (Mini) | eBay

Medium
Exo Terra Sand Mat (40 Gallon) | eBay

Large
Exo Terra Sand Mat (60 Gallon) | eBay


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

*Free sample to first response!*

Not available in the UK yet but we do have a few samples. 

*First to reply gets a free sample in your choice of size to use and review!*

The clock starts.......now! :2thumb:


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

I'd love something like this, for a section in my beardies viv can't have lose because of his bad aim/eye sight.


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

RvN said:


> Hi All
> 
> Apart from the fact I would need a few of these things to swap out once the little buggers have dirtied them they look pretty good.
> 
> ...


PS, although they do need replacing after a while, they are washable as they are on a rubberised mat so you can remove and clean as required.


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Rogue665 said:


> I'd love something like this, for a section in my beardies viv can't have lose because of his bad aim/eye sight.


And we have a winner! Well done Rogue665, please PM me your name and address and the size you want and I'll have it sent out to you asap.

Congrats! :no1:


----------



## deefa139 (Mar 9, 2008)

Please, if not too late can I have a large ??

You did say you had sampleS !


----------



## Crownan (Jan 6, 2007)

Can imagine cleaning poop off them will be fun...


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

deefa139 said:


> Please, if not too late can I have a large ??
> 
> You did say you had sampleS !


Ah we do, but not in every size I'm afraid and we do need to keep some here until stock arrives so we could really only spare one. Sorry!


----------



## jamesfox (Apr 24, 2007)

nice looking mats


----------



## Rogue665 (Mar 17, 2010)

I just got mine, i really like it. it looks nice currently on my Beardies floor, but i will definatly want more though not just for his floor but to cover things like hides and shelving.
please let me know when their in stock.
Thanks


----------



## Hagen UK (Sep 28, 2012)

Glad you like it! Pic please if you can!


----------



## harry136 (Aug 2, 2012)

I just got a large one from the states, decided not to use it as my Leo loves digging, so its up for sale £35 all in.


----------

